# Things you are not proud to admit - a thread



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## Kyle

This_person said:


> View attachment 135611



Reminds me of a past job where I was instructed by the govt lead to email everyone on a particular exchange server that the server was down.


----------



## DoWhat

Kyle said:


> Reminds me of a past job where I was instructed by the govt lead to email everyone on a particular exchange server that the server was down.


Sounds like a fun place to work.


----------



## GopherM




----------



## This_person




----------



## Kyle

DoWhat said:


> Sounds like a fun place to work.


Doesn't even hold a candle to things I've encountered since.


----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## AnthonyJames

*I put this in Bold print to insure that you could indeed See what I'm saying.*


----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## gemma_rae

This_person said:


> View attachment 135820


This is so me! I can ring a cable, split the sheath, trim the shield, and pre-connector it in 30 seconds. But so much as look at me and I'll slice the tip of my finger off.


----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## Merlin99

I cannot think Rachel Maddow without it becoming Rachel Madcow and I can't watch any martial arts without thinking "sweep the leg", doesn't matter what they're doing.
That's my share for the day.


----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person

When she told you to wait in the park, and you don't want to miss her but she's running late....


----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## GURPS

This_person said:


> ...




I saw that on facebook this morning


----------



## This_person

GURPS said:


> I saw that on facebook this morning


I love those.  And, it feels so _real_ to me.


----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## Kyle




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## GWguy

This_person said:


> View attachment 138313


Yup.  'Cept it was the plastic head at Jack in the Box.


----------



## Kyle

GWguy said:


> Yup.  'Cept it was the plastic head at Jack in the Box.



In the 80s my circles headed to the Big Boy restaurant on 301.


----------



## This_person




----------



## NextJen




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## Yooper

From some friends (I'm not yet 87 or 80):

_Two older gentlemen, one 80 and one 87, were sitting on a park bench one morning. The 87-year-old had just finished his morning jog and wasn't even short of breath. The 80-year-old was amazed at the guy's stamina and asked him what he did to have so much energy.

The 87-year-old said, "Well, I eat rye bread every day. It keeps your energy level high and you'll have great stamina with the ladies."

So, on the way home the 80-year-old stopped at the bakery. As he was looking around, the saleslady asked if he needed any help.

He said, "Do you have any rye bread?"

She said, "Yes, there's a whole shelf of it. Would you like some?"

He said, "I want five loaves."

She said, "My goodness, five loaves! By the time you get to the 3rd loaf, it'll be hard."

The old man says to himself, I can't believe everybody knows about this but me. _

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## itsbob

This_person said:


> View attachment 135562


Uber Black, meet Uber Redneck.


----------



## This_person




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## Kyle

This_person said:


> View attachment 139939


Been there, done that. But it was a backhoe not a bulldozer.


----------



## This_person

Kyle said:


> Been there, done that. But it was a backhoe not a bulldozer.


Hopefully you didn't get fired!


----------



## This_person

Kyle said:


> Been there, done that. But it was a backhoe.


You were talking about the post with the guy on a ramp and not the one with Kendra, right?


----------



## Kyle

This_person said:


> Hopefully you didn't get fired!


Nah. 

I wasn't the equipment operator.


----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## somdwatch

St. Mary's County Pessimist Club.

Why bother, no one will come.


----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## kwillia

This_person said:


> View attachment 140568


This one hits too close to home...


----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## black dog

Kyle said:


> View attachment 140510


When my son was about 12 a few men I worked with were going to Hooters in Waldorf, I was a single dad so my son came with us. While waiting to get a table I told my son if you ask the waitress to see her boobs she will show them to you. We all egged him on all through dinner trying to get him to ask her. What I didnt know was one of the guys let the waitress in on what we were doing to my son, when we were getting up to leave, she walked over an told him if he would have asked her to see her boobs she would have showed him. 
 He turned red as a beet.


----------



## GWguy

Kyle said:


> View attachment 140821


Going camping with the family.  This will be on the table.


----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## Kyle




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## Kyle




----------

